# anyone else not keen on doing the interior ?



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i really love washing the car,but the interior just fills me with dread.its not like it never gets done,but i certianly dont attack it with the same amount of love i use on the exterior.anyone else have this achilles heal ?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Clean up inside and out, it's the only way, and as you already know from doing the exterior, once it's done, it is easy to stay on top of :thumb:


----------



## SPECKY (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, ME. Especially my Mrs's cars interior !!!!! God above what do women do that makes such a mess ????? 
If i left such a mess int house she'd go SPAZMO !!!!!!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

i like doing them!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

It's the best part for me. Seriously, there's nothing like cleaning the air vents out with a Brush, All the nooks and crannies, Seat runners, switches.....I'll stop there


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

stargazer said:


> It's the best part for me. Seriously, there's nothing like cleaning the air vents out with a Brush, All the nooks and crannies, Seat runners, switches.....I'll stop there


Got it in one. :thumb:

Its amazing how much gunk you can get out of what looked like a clean car.


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Used to absolutely hate it, especially on my wife's fun bus Grand Scenic childminder mobile.

Now I love it, getting all the seats out and getting busy with the APC etc... followed by some poorboys natural. Only trouble is it has gone from a quick 10 minutes with the hoover and some ****pit shine to anything upto and beyond an hour with all the brushes etc.. Don't know why I changed, perhaps it was the impact of APC to get it all really clean


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

FocusTDCi180 said:


> Used to absolutely hate it, especially on my wife's fun bus Grand Scenic childminder mobile.
> 
> Now I love it, getting all the seats out and getting busy with the APC etc... followed by some poorboys natural. Only trouble is it has gone from a quick 10 minutes with the hoover and some ****pit shine to anything upto and beyond an hour with all the brushes etc.. Don't know why I changed, perhaps it was the impact of APC to get it all really clean


I don't know where I would be without the APC. It just does everything without any issues. :thumb:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

if you keep on top of it interiors are simple enough.

i hoover my van out every 3 days - because it takes me around 10 mins to hoover away crumbs, dirt and whatever else has lay on the interior.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

I used to like cleaning interiors of cars with decent carpets but I used to hate it when they had poor quality ones and everything would get stuck in it, making the job twice as hard.


----------



## FitzyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

I use to dread interiors but since owning a brand new car its easy to keep on top of so enjoy it now, might be a bit of a thick question but what is APC?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

dominic84 said:


> I used to like cleaning interiors of cars with decent carpets but I used to hate it when they had poor quality ones and everything would get stuck in it, making the job twice as hard.


yeah same with the cheap car mat's! hate that.


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

FitzyJ said:


> I use to dread interiors but since owning a brand new car its easy to keep on top of so enjoy it now, might be a bit of a thick question but what is APC?


All 
Purpose
Cleaner

Bob


----------



## lossiechris (May 30, 2008)

I usually cant be bothered after spending 6-8 hours getting the outside sorted properly... It is nice when the inside's done though


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Here's a few more I've done


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very clean star!


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

I hate doing the inside windscreen, the rake is way to deep for me to reach into the front and corners. Older cars are better, the rake isn't so bad. Apart from that, everything else is easy.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

ryanuk said:


> very clean star!


Thanks!

These pics were the ones I was looking for last night. No wonder I couldn't find them, they weren't uploaded 

Toyota Pick-up and and an Audi Q7


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Scotty Pro said:


> I hate doing the inside windscreen, the rake is way to deep for me to reach into the front and corners. Older cars are better, the rake isn't so bad. Apart from that, everything else is easy.


I must admit Scotty windscreens are a pain in the rear. Just when you think they're clean, there's always a bit you've missed in the corner :devil:

My Mini's screen isn't too bad but some of the 4X4's are testing.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Bore me silly - just a chore ! Not the same pleasure as applying a nice coat of wax !


----------



## diesel_dog (May 14, 2008)

Ya ever tried doing the inside of the screen on a C4 Picasso!!! It's horrendous!! I alway's love when ive done the outside, done the inside then got ready and gone out for a bite to eat down the local and everyone say's how good the car look's


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

For those struggling with the inside of the windscreens, then these are great for that :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=108260

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=107839


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> For those struggling with the inside of the windscreens, then these are great for that :thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=108260
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=107839


Picked mine up last week Mark. Looking forward to using it on the screen


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't like doing other peoples interiors. It's disgusting what you find under seats some times.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> For those struggling with the inside of the windscreens, then these are great for that :thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=108260
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=107839


Awesome tip there. Damn it I wonder if Halfords stock them.... :speechles


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> Awesome tip there. Damn it I wonder if Halfords stock them.... :speechles


I'm sure they're supposed to be by now, but when I looked about 2 weeks back they weren't in my local store.

Placed on the back of your hand, as in one of my pics with your palm facing down, it's a doddle getting right down to the bottom of the screen, even on really steeply raked ones, and you don't have to 'grip' them as the finger slots secure it to your hand :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I'll have to look tonight on my way home. I hope so as it's a bit later for an order from the net now.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Puntoboy said:


> I don't like doing other peoples interiors. It's disgusting what you find under seats some times.


If you've seen some of the crap I've found whilst cleaning interiors you'd have called the Environment Agency....

Prior to me collecting my new mini last week I found four 4" nails in the seat runners, a Horror sound CD, three hair clips and one uneaten wrigleys extra which was about to sprout legs....:doublesho

These items were found just after the car had been valeted by the previous owner!


----------



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

I hate doing interiors. Think its cos no-one else really sees the inside of mine, apart from my girlfriend. So I'd rather they admire the outside. We're possibly getting a Torndor soon though, so maybe that will make it more fun!


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> For those struggling with the inside of the windscreens, then these are great for that :thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=108260
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=107839


Ah right
will have to try them, the GP has one hell of a rake, even a MF wrapped around my fingers doesn't get into the corners and I'm stretching like mad :lol::lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I really dislike cleaning the interior if I'm to be honest. I would prefer to wash the outside, dry it, polish it, wax it, and then start washing the outside AGAIN, if it means I can get out of doing the interior.

Lucky for me, I'm a single guy who doesn't have many, if any, passengers. So the interior stays relatively clean anyway.

For what it's worth though, it would only probably take me about 1/2 hour to do the dash, doors, seats, and vacuum.....truth is, I JUST DON'T ENJOY IT


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I enjoy doing interiors,I do have a question though (sorry to hijack)
How do you get rid of dust? (and yes I do hoover it very well,including all the vents) My cars interior is covered in dust within a day or two of being cleaned its most annoying.


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

I dont use any product on mine, just light apc to clean, then tell a lie I have used some poorboys natural look on scuffs on plastic trim where u get in, and tried my aerospace 303 sample aswell

but just clean seems fine for me, and dont suffer to bad with dust?


oh and i dont like doing it, but some gross side of me does quite like doing mates to be nosey what they have in their cars and to moan at them when there is gross stuff


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Scotty Pro said:


> Ah right
> will have to try them, the GP has one hell of a rake, even a MF wrapped around my fingers doesn't get into the corners and I'm stretching like mad :lol::lol:


I have been trying to locate a tool I saw one day when window shopping the traders websites. I am sure it was on Autobrite but I can't see it now, anyway it was a special tool for cleaning the corners of windscreens, like a triangular thing on a long handle. Try emailing them to see if it was them that had it.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

RoverIain said:


> I enjoy doing interiors,I do have a question though (sorry to hijack)
> How do you get rid of dust? (and yes I do hoover it very well,including all the vents) My cars interior is covered in dust within a day or two of being cleaned its most annoying.


Same here Iain, did mine the other day - PB Natural Look all over, looked ace. Next day after a trip - dust everywhere. I tend to keep an Poorboys soaked MF now to constantly wipe down!!

By way, I prefer interiors to exteriors !


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I love doing the interior.

The only thing I dont like is then getting in it to drive it making the carpets dirty or spoiling the striping.


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

When I was working at the dealerships I used to dread some of the Interiors.....there were in allsorts of states....and the worse we found was the doghairs.....bloody awful at times


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

RoverIain said:


> I enjoy doing interiors,I do have a question though (sorry to hijack)
> How do you get rid of dust? (and yes I do hoover it very well,including all the vents) My cars interior is covered in dust within a day or two of being cleaned its most annoying.


Vacuum with dusting brush attachment, or paintbrush, it eventually gets to the carpet. That is odd how it is covered in dust within a day or two of being cleaned -- have you cleaned the carpet mats througly?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Personally I hate interiors, but have to do them, it is my least favourite bit. Waxing is my fav bit.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Hehe, I can't stand waxing and all that stuff at times, because it generally never makes the paintwork look much better. Overall I find dirt removal the most intresting part (outside, inside, whatever), followed by interior perfection, then polishing, then protecting.

Also since I use autobalm I also don't get the reward of water beading after using it


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

gt5500 said:


> I have been trying to locate a tool I saw one day when window shopping the traders websites. I am sure it was on Autobrite but I can't see it now, anyway it was a special tool for cleaning the corners of windscreens, like a triangular thing on a long handle. Try emailing them to see if it was them that had it.


glass wizard,get them in the states and here i think :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

gt5500 said:


> I have been trying to locate a tool I saw one day when window shopping the traders websites. I am sure it was on Autobrite but I can't see it now, anyway it was a special tool for cleaning the corners of windscreens, like a triangular thing on a long handle. Try emailing them to see if it was them that had it.


Would the AG perfect palm applicator do what you need?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

its one of those jibs I dont like starting but love when its done, especially the mucky shed that my wife's car becomes every few weeks....

I liven it up by trying different stuff, tools or techniques to add something interesting to it. Have to say the steamer has really helped here as it makes it a learning experience doing the seats and carpets etc so relieves the dread. Have the wet vac to try next for the same reason


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

I like doing them- after all, thats the bit you see when you're driving.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

I had good results with a steam cleaner on our Mk5 golf today, a good way to get places semi-wet to clean but not oversoak like you would with a spray bottle etc.


----------



## Matthijs (Aug 13, 2008)

I HATE dressing interiors. So hard! And you skip parts so fast, and when it's a little dark you can't see what you're doing.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

G220 said:


> Would the AG perfect palm applicator do what you need?


No its not for me, it was the guy with the Grande Punto that was struggling, I was just letting him know I had seen a tool that may help.


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

I detest doing the interior of my car. Mainly because it gets so filthy and the carpet is so difficult to clean. 

My car is a bit of a workhorse, so I find myself eating in it quite a lot, which gets everywhere. The worst parts are cleaning the carpet and between the seats and central column, and lower door sill

My carpet has hundreds of particles of dirt / dried grass etc that just won’t come up with a hoover. Then there’s the dust. I have to wear a face mask and goggles. It’s back breaking doing the carpet! Then there’s the gaps between panel fitting, they fill up with grime, and accessing under the seats isn’t easy. How do you do it all?


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

I'm quite happy to do my own as I generally keep it pretty tidy. I do find the microfibre 'noodle' mitts to be really good for interiors, especially the JML one which has noodles on one side, and is actually quite plush on the other side.

When doing glass, after I've applied glass cleaner I use a fine water spray to finish it off with a microfibre and it tends to give a decent streak free finish.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

aod said:


> I detest doing the interior of my car. Mainly because it gets so filthy and the carpet is so difficult to clean.
> 
> My car is a bit of a workhorse, so I find myself eating in it quite a lot, which gets everywhere. The worst parts are cleaning the carpet and between the seats and central column, and lower door sill
> 
> My carpet has hundreds of particles of dirt / dried grass etc that just won't come up with a hoover. Then there's the dust. I have to wear a face mask and goggles. It's back breaking doing the carpet! Then there's the gaps between panel fitting, they fill up with grime, and accessing under the seats isn't easy. How do you do it all?


You can do "multi-pass" or "single-pass" depending what your interior is like, or a mixture, the first use a crevice tool and just swipe over the same peice of fabric several times to dislodge the dirt, which is what most people do. Or try taking the crevice nozzle off so you are just left with the flat round bit and hold it at a 90 degree angle and move slowly, sometimes that works, sometimes it won't. :speechles

For sand particles a multipass with a stiff dusting brush attachment (like on the dyson) can be good as it flicks the dust up to the surface, handy if you have more artificial type carpets with long strands rather than deep pile, single pass is better for deep pile.

Move the front seats back and forward fully and you can often reach all the areas down the side, crevice nozzle often appropriate, angle it differently so you can hold the pipe flat but the nozzle is still at the correct angle on the carpets, put it forward fully and hoover underneath the seat from the rear, and put it forward fully and hoover underneath from the front, etc, etc.

After cleaning your own car a few times you soon pickup the best way specific to your car, its not difficult


----------



## dezzy (Apr 13, 2007)

I do like doing the interior and getting it looking really good, but I own a Lotus Exige and it's really really difficult to reach all the tight areas in it. I simply can't get behind the passenger seat as it doesn't slide at all and I've got a harness bar behind it. Getting to the pedals involves some very contorted body positions. You basically need to lie upside down with your feet sticking out of the door! hehe

The seats are also so tight up against the sills that it makes it really difficult to get to the grime that ends up down the side of them. I keep meaning to completely remove the seats and clean underneath/around them properly.

I do like the interior to look good and I always give it a once over with the vacuum cleaner and Poorboy's Natural Look, but I don't do it as well as I'd like to simply because it's so difficult to reach all the confined areas.

D


----------



## G Force (Feb 2, 2009)

I have to admit that i love having a clean car and a clean car on the outside is nothing without having the interior done!

Ive found the easiest way is when ive washed and rinsed & chamied the car down i do the interior while the outside is fully drying before polishing and waxing! 

Anyone else got any tips for time saving?


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

I will happily clean any car interior. I just love the feeling and smell of a freshly cleaned interior. some cars are a challenge though.
The old mans car and the father in laws fill me with dread tho. Had to steam the old mans interior(60 a day smoker who can never find the ashtray) and the father in law thinks the floor IS the ashtray. lent him my car once and you should have seen the state it came back in:wall:. got some really good wilton overmats made for mine and it makes keeping it clean so much easier:thumb:


----------



## dannyd2134 (Jan 2, 2009)

gt5500 said:


> No its not for me, it was the guy with the Grande Punto that was struggling, I was just letting him know I had seen a tool that may help.


The glass wizard as stated above.........

Glass wizard: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

:thumb:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

interiors are great to do. So satifying once its all done and get in the car to go somewhere and its nice and tidy and smells great. Then even more satisfying when someone gets in ur car and comments on how clean it is 

i love it.


----------



## RichardE (Apr 29, 2009)

Love it because Vacumming and doing the extraction is my fave part


----------



## colin1 (May 1, 2009)

*interior trim probs*

hi guys new to detailing and i need to know what to use to clean the dash and how to get rid of dust etc . iv seen a couple of dashes been foamed and i need to know how to do this . . im sure its been asked but im simply not sure . . . can somebody enlighten me please as to what i use and how


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

i kind of prefer doing the interior, something to do whulst stuff cures


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

colin1 said:


> hi guys new to detailing and i need to know what to use to clean the dash and how to get rid of dust etc . iv seen a couple of dashes been foamed and i need to know how to do this . . im sure its been asked but im simply not sure . . . can somebody enlighten me please as to what i use and how


never seen dashboards being foamed myself..
i use a microfibre cloth with meguiars apc (all purpose cleaner) to clean interior plastcis after vaccuming the dust with a brush attachment on my vax:thumb:


----------



## RichardE (Apr 29, 2009)

colin1 said:


> hi guys new to detailing and i need to know what to use to clean the dash and how to get rid of dust etc . iv seen a couple of dashes been foamed and i need to know how to do this . . im sure its been asked but im simply not sure . . . can somebody enlighten me please as to what i use and how


Dust any surface by using a soft brush attachment on a vacuum, this way you ensure the dust wont just be spread around.

Then use a soft clean cloth with sparingly used dash cleaner, I am quite fond of the ICE dash cleaner, although that is the only turtlewax product I do like.

Wipe with another clean cloth after, make sure to use one that wont leave trails, so usually a high quality microfibre like the interior Dodo one mentioned.


----------

